# rhom ate shrimp



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

my rhom is a very picky eater as most rhoms are, but i finally got him to eat some shrimp today.

winkyee (Pete) suggested awhile back (same time he suggested cutting the meats into strips) to try giving my rhom some shrimp with their shell still on it.

well i finally got around to getting some today and sure enough he ate it. well he obviously didnt eat the shell, but he ate the shrimp.

i guess it has something to do with the texture. i hope i can continue getting him to eat new things.

so far he eats smelt, mealworms, earthworms, shrimp, and feeders of course.

now all i gotta do is get him to take down some beefheart, chicken, and maybe some liver.

anyone having trouble with their p not eating shrimp...try giving it to them with the shell on.

*THANKS PETE!*


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

cool advice thanks jessied


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

no problem









i hope that will help out others when trying to introduce new foods to their piranha


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I train mine the hard way. Eat the food or just starve. Simple as 1-2-3


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

All my fish like shrimp. The only thing I get some negative feedback from is beefheart.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

my fishes love MEAT


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

all my other piranha love any type of meat...its my rhom that is a picky eater


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

JesseD said:


> all my other piranha love any type of meat...its my rhom that is a picky eater


 Lol Mine too.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> All my fish like shrimp. The only thing I get some negative feedback from is beefheart.


 me too and cheap quality shrimp that my rays too reject and they eat anything!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice...my Rhoms eat shrimp with or without their shell...







!


----------

